# Post Linking



## skilletlicker (Jun 24, 2006)

On the FAQ page of this site under "Are there any special codes/tags..." there is a link to "more information about vB code". There under "Post Linking" it says:


> The [post] tag allows you to link to posts by specifying the post id. You can include an optional parameter to 'name' your link.*Usage*[post]postid[/post]
> [post=postid]value[/post] *Example Usage*https://upgrade.discusscooking.com/index.php?posts/269302/
> Click Me!
> (Note: The threadid/postid is just an example and may not link to a valid thread/post.) *Example Output*http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=269302#post269302
> Click Me!


My question is, [highlight]Where do I find the postid?[/highlight]
The original question I was looking for in the FAQ was, I know how to link to a thread. How do I link to a specific post within a thread?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## MJ (Jun 24, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> My question is, [highlight]Where do I find the postid?[/highlight]
> The original question I was looking for in the FAQ was, I know how to link to a thread. How do I link to a specific post within a thread?
> Thanks for your help.


You can find that in the address bar of the thread. The numbers represent the postid.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 24, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> You can find that in the address bar of the thread. The numbers represent the postid.


MJ Thanks for reply. Please try to be patient with me 'cause I'm not too sharp.
When I'm in a thread and scroll up and down to read the various posts, the address bar in my browser doesn't change. I thought that I might be able to click on the thread number in the upper right of the post box, and then use the post number in the newly opened window, but that seemed to work very erratically. In fact it usually seemed to link to a completely different thread.
Also when I said in my post I knew how to link to a thread not a post I didn't realize that I was using a  tag to do it. I guess I don't understand the syntax of either the [thread] tag or the [post] tag.


----------



## MJ (Jun 24, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> MJ Thanks for reply. Please try to be patient with me 'cause I'm not too sharp.
> When I'm in a thread and scroll up and down to read the various posts the address bar in my browser doesn't change. I thought that I might be able to click on the thread number in the upper right of the post box, and then get use the post number in the newly opened window, but that seemed to work very erratically. In fact it usually seemed to link to a completely different thread.
> Also when I said in my post I knew how to link to a thread not a post I didn't realize that I was using a  tag to do it. I guess I don't unde...w.discusscooking.com/forums/283847-post3.html
> 
> ...


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 24, 2006)

MJ, That works and is, as far as I can see, the same as linking to the URL of the page that opens when you click on # in the upper right.  Not the same as code or tags (I'm a littly hazy on which is which) described in the quoted vB section of the FAQ, but it works and thats good enough for me.

Thanks again.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------

